# Ultrasonic Algae Control Without Chemicals!!



## tppramod (Nov 8, 2005)

Dear All,

Just come across an interesting link on controlling algae using ultrasonic device from 'LG SONIC' without any use of chemicals!!. The product manufacturer clearly mention it as harmless to humans, animals, fish and aquatic plants but i have not tried it so far!. If anyone has used it may share their experience about the product.

Its is available for the following categories: 
1. Fish Pond (10x10 Meter) 
2. Storage Tanks (30x30 Meter) 
3. Swimming Pools (50x50 Meter) 
4. Industrial Purposes (100 Meter) 
5. Big Industrial Purposes (150x150 Meter)

Link-1: http://www.lgsonic.com/LG%20SONIC%20EN/En%20home.htm
Link-2: http://www.canadianpond.ca/lgsonic.htm
Link-3: http://www.algaecontrol.us/xxl.htm
News Coverage: http://www.newstarget.com/021023.html

Regards,

Pramod 
New Delhi
India


----------



## Mr. Fish (Oct 24, 2007)

Wonder if that would effect your plants roots aswell....


----------



## Adragontattoo (Jun 3, 2007)

lets see here, using sound waves to disrupt algae but it wont effect plants OR fish??

RIGHT.....


----------



## mikenas102 (Feb 8, 2006)

And if you buy into that thing you might as well pick yourself up an EcoAqualizer too. After that I bridge for you all to buy.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Not sure, seems likely that it might kill plants too if it can kill all kinds of algae.


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

Seeing is believing. Let's wait for somebody who actually have tried it and share his/her opinions. 

Ultrasonic.......sounds so sci-fi-ish


----------



## aquaman3000 (Dec 1, 2005)

If you combine LG Sonic Algae Control with an Eco Aqualizer you can create an aquatic utopia the likes of which has never been encountered on this planet and I predict your plants and fish would become immortal. 

Magnets and ultrasonic waves are too powerful to be in the hands of mortals! :lol:


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

As I recall Tom Barr has used one of these in a pond and found it works. They don't make one suitable for an aquarium, so we have no way to test the idea. And, really simple, thin leaved plants must surely be damaged by the ultrasonic vibration just as algae is. Also, I seem to recall that it is primarily effective against green water, which is the only major algae problem in ponds. If anyone wants to look it up they can go to Tom's site and search for it.


----------

